# Have to Watch - BBW Formation - Big Jazz



## DragonFly (Aug 4, 2017)

Saw this on book of the face and fell in love. Twinkies in my purse. I follow her on snap chat and she has made references to lots of haters out there. She is living large and looking good in my opinion. Thought the ladies here would get a kick out of this. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB3MKBQDjcw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 4, 2017)

Great find!


----------



## Tad (Aug 4, 2017)

I liked it -- musically, and of course also for the fat themes. Would happily listen to more from them (fat related or not)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2017)

Big girls slay- hell yay!

I carried some M and Ms around in my purse today....


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 5, 2017)

Yay! I am so glad everyone is enjoying this. I got twinkles in my bag!! I'll take some M &Ms too if you don't mind


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 6, 2017)

I had to pick up a box of Twinkies after seeing this I put two in my purse, but I ended up eating them while I was driving today lol!


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 6, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I had to pick up a box of Twinkies after seeing this I put two in my purse, but I ended up eating them while I was driving today lol!



Love it!!!!


----------



## L eonardo (Oct 8, 2017)

Stupendous!!


----------

